# ImageMixer 3SE ver 4 "



## drenger (May 27, 2010)

I have instald the sw but the privew in edut mode is not showing any thins

pleas help ?


----------



## spystyle (Sep 25, 2010)

Did you read the manual ?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Old thread (05-27-2010), doubt if you'll get any response


----------



## spystyle (Sep 25, 2010)

I hate to see a zero reply thread LOL


----------



## drenger (May 27, 2010)

yes i read the manual

the poblem is in the SW


----------



## spystyle (Sep 25, 2010)

Did you try to get support from the manufacturer ?

http://www.pixela.co.jp/en/support/index.html










I'm digging the picture of the support gal having such an enjoyable conversation over your technical misery LOL


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I like it when I am proven wrong .. 

welcome back drenger


----------

